# Furry lolita



## Xiangfei Su (Oct 11, 2014)

I've seen lolitas with a fursuit before but there has not been much acceptation (from other lolitas) for them, It is even, as far as I know, considered "ita" to wear animal ears, mostly cats and bunnies.
I really like lolita fashion and I would like to know if some of you had combined both worlds succesfully or if you have to give up something to fit into a comm or even if you have chosen to be solo lolita and be happy with the clothing.
Is there a furry lolita comm or something like that?


----------



## jorinda (Nov 6, 2014)

I've seen few fursuits in lolita clothing. But I don't know of a specific community.



> It is even, as far as I know, considered "ita" to wear animal ears,


I guess it's a classical case of "Furries ruin everything", such as many cosplayers dislike fursuits wearing cosplay outfits.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Lolita? Isn't that like, pre-teen underage porn shit?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 6, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Lolita? Isn't that like, pre-teen underage porn shit?


I think in this context it's more like the 'gothic lolita' dress style popular in Japanland.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I think in this context it's more like the 'gothic lolita' dress style popular in Japanland.



Huh. Guess I need to brush up on my Japanese mainstream trends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't worry about it Red, it's almost synonymous with loliporn.


----------



## SharkCookieAdopts (Nov 6, 2014)

Just an FYI: you will be shunned by other lolitas if you combine furry and lolita.
To your furry friends, it will be cute, but the vast majority of the lolita community frown upon fandom combinations.

So if you want to be a furry that dresses in lolita, cool. But you will NOT be welcome in most lolita circles.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 6, 2014)

As a lolita, I don't mind furry lolita AS LONG AS THE ACTUAL OUTFIT IS CUTE AND WELL DONE, or the head itself is Japanese in aesthetic and suits fashion, but also cute outfit. And I don't mean just wearing a dress, but matching accessories. If the outfit is not lolita enough without the fursuit, it's a no-go. I'm lenient with cat ears and bunny ears in coordinates as long as they match and aren't a random add-on. (hot pink or black ears in an otherwise brown/cream classic outfit? NOPE)

I definitely wouldn't recommended going suited to a lolita meet up because it will likely make some girls uncomfortable or draw unwanted attention from other people. The sad thing is is that lolita is already associated with a fetish even if it's not true, and so being paired with something else that is also viewed as a fetish gives them even more negative attention. Lolitas are mostly just afraid of being fetishized more because people already tack on age-play, sissy, and other such things to them.


----------

